# Clipper conundrum



## poodle_dude (May 13, 2011)

I have two toy poodles that I am going to start grooming myself, and so I've been looking at all the different clippers out there. There are a lot to choose from, and with all the blade sizes and comb choices it's all really confusing. But, the one thing I do know right now is that the clippers I bought from Wal-Mart are junk, and they get really hot, really fast. 

So, I want to get a really good set of clippers. If money wasn't an issue, what clippers would you recommend? I have been looking at the Laube iVac system and I love the idea of being able to connect them to a vacuum cleaner. And, if I became good at grooming, I might even try clipping my friends' and co-workers' dogs ... so I want something reliable and that will last a long time.

Would the Laube iVac be a good choice for someone with toy poodles, and someone who might eventually groom other people's dogs?


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been really happy with the Andis AGC2 speed clippers.. I have two standards, and I've found they work great!! I would say they stay pretty cool for a long time, and with the two speed, you can choose the "pace" you work at... I personally like to use the slow speed on the face, butt and feet and then fast on the body. They've got a variety of blade sizes and comb attachments. BUT, I too, am just a beginner so I can't say that I've tried other brands out there, because I haven't. I've been really impressed with the ones I have now so I do think they are a good choice. 

I'm not sure where you live... but Wholesale Pet Supplies, Dog Grooming | PetEdge.com has really good prices on everything, if you live in the States!! (Other wise you have to pay duty/taxes.. and it can kind of add up to almost the same here in Canada... ) I bought mine from Canada's Pet Store | Ren's Pet Depot, They have pretty good prices, and lots of selection on everything as well!

Lastly, .. happy grooming!! I actually really enjoy it. Kind of stressful in the beginning of the first grooms because you are unsure if it's going to look good, but afterwards, when you develop more confidence, I find it becomes very relaxing and fun!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

The clipper vac systems are nice, but take getting used to. They need to be adjusted for each dogs coat type. I would say to skip the Vacc system for now. I like the Andis clippers, and the square body one seems to be the hardiest. I also use a Moser trimmer to do feet, etc .


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I have a feeling its like Fords and Chevs. One person loves one and hates the other -- and vice versa!! My groomer friend has always had Oster and she wouldn't change. I am sure there are others who would never own an Oster! I bought an Oster the same as my friend's because she likes it and it was on sale and I could afford it. That's my two cents worth.


----------



## poodle_dude (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. I think I'd find the Andis and Oster's to be much, much better than the cheap clippers I bought from Wal-Mart, but the idea of a vac system to reduce the mess really appeals to me, since I will be grooming them in my home.

If I were already used to using a non-vac system, and then moved to a vac system I think it would be a difficult transition, but since I don't have much experience with either of the systems, or grooming in general, I think learning to use a vac system would be just as easy/difficult for me to learn as it would be using a non-vac system ??


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

There are good & bad. I love my Andis so stick with them for 10 years now. I have a Clipper Vac but from Romani & I can't live without it. I did buy the iVac because it was on sale when I had to wait for a clipper part from Romani. For the heavy price of the iVac even on sale they should have lasted. But within 3 months the cord was torn out & no matter how I tried to fix it, nothing worked & would short out. I would have to buy ANOTHER cord for around $70.00 & I thought that was just plain WRONG that the cord couldn't last longer. So, I tossed them aside. On the pluse side I did love the balance better than the Romani/Andis attachments but I can't support a company that sells their stuff for high prices & then they break in a few months. I have had Andis last for years without breakage or cord replacement. Go with a 2 speed. One doesn't need 5 speeds.


----------



## poodle_dude (May 13, 2011)

3dogs said:


> There are good & bad. I love my Andis so stick with them for 10 years now. I have a Clipper Vac but from Romani & I can't live without it. I did buy the iVac because it was on sale when I had to wait for a clipper part from Romani. For the heavy price of the iVac even on sale they should have lasted. But within 3 months the cord was torn out & no matter how I tried to fix it, nothing worked & would short out. I would have to buy ANOTHER cord for around $70.00 & I thought that was just plain WRONG that the cord couldn't last longer. So, I tossed them aside. On the pluse side I did love the balance better than the Romani/Andis attachments but I can't support a company that sells their stuff for high prices & then they break in a few months. I have had Andis last for years without breakage or cord replacement. Go with a 2 speed. One doesn't need 5 speeds.


3dogs, this is good feedback ... thanks! When did you buy your iVac? From what I've been reading there were problems with the cord not being hard-wired? Then Laube changed the design sometime around 2009 and started making them with the cord hardwired ... is this the same problem you've experienced?


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

I also have Andis 2-speed clippers and love them BUT I hate using them on my mini! She is small, only 10 pounds, and they are just too big for me to use on her. I see that you have toys, so I'll tell you what I use on my little old girl - a WAHL Bravura Wahl Bravura Cord/Cordless Clipper Kit | PetEdge.com

It has an adjustable blade length, and you can use combs with it. It holds a charge for plenty long to use cordless for her whole groom. I also use it to do feet, face, tail on my standard girls. It's smaller, lighter, and easier for me to use as a cordless. 

Good luck on finding what works best for you!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

ithink I bought my ivac either in 2006 or 2007. The cord plugged into the bottom & then there was a twist to lock it on. The vibration though loosened the twist (like a screw) & then the actual cord started to pull away. I would tape it in a loop so there wasn't as much pressure on the cord. But nothing worked & I got aggitated with it. Only then did I learn they were having problems with the cord. Before that time when I researched there was no mention of problems with the cord or I would not have bothered to buy them. 

I did buy the cordless Moser & Mini Moser & love them. I would though buy an extra blade. The Moser larger side one you can buy attachment combs so you can set length. I don't find these to be as heavy duty a clipper as my main Andis BUT I do love them for all the pads, sanitary, ears, nose ridge & some sculpting work on clean hair.


----------



## poodle_dude (May 13, 2011)

Jennifer J said:


> I also have Andis 2-speed clippers and love them BUT I hate using them on my mini! She is small, only 10 pounds, and they are just too big for me to use on her. I see that you have toys, so I'll tell you what I use on my little old girl - a WAHL Bravura Wahl Bravura Cord/Cordless Clipper Kit | PetEdge.com
> 
> It has an adjustable blade length, and you can use combs with it. It holds a charge for plenty long to use cordless for her whole groom. I also use it to do feet, face, tail on my standard girls. It's smaller, lighter, and easier for me to use as a cordless.
> 
> Good luck on finding what works best for you!


Thanks Jennifer, I will take a look at the Bravura. My toys weigh 5 and 6 pounds, and the size of the clippers vs. the dog size is something I didn't think about. I was only thinking about what kind of clipper can I get that will cut through dense, thick, curly poodle hair. I have learned from reading here on the forum and other places on the internet that bathing, drying, and brushing and combing the hair before clipping makes all the difference in the world. 

One other thing that I'm hearing about the vac type systems, like the iVac/Romani, is how they lift the hair from between the toes/pads when finishing feet. I find this very appealing, because in my minimal experience in grooming them I've had hardest time getting their feet groomed properly.


----------



## poodle_dude (May 13, 2011)

3dogs said:


> ithink I bought my ivac either in 2006 or 2007. The cord plugged into the bottom & then there was a twist to lock it on. The vibration though loosened the twist (like a screw) & then the actual cord started to pull away. I would tape it in a loop so there wasn't as much pressure on the cord. But nothing worked & I got aggitated with it. Only then did I learn they were having problems with the cord. Before that time when I researched there was no mention of problems with the cord or I would not have bothered to buy them.


Thanks, 3dogs ... if there wasn't this problem with the cord, how would you rate the iVac? I think they've hard-wired the cord now ... from what I've read. 



3dogs said:


> I did buy the cordless Moser & Mini Moser & love them. I would though buy an extra blade. The Moser larger side one you can buy attachment combs so you can set length. I don't find these to be as heavy duty a clipper as my main Andis BUT I do love them for all the pads, sanitary, ears, nose ridge & some sculpting work on clean hair.


Thanks for the advice ... so, if I were to get the iVac, do you think it'd be hard to finish my girls faces due to the size of the iVac?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I actually really liked it, the balance was nice, the suction was in a good placement, light weight BUT I didn't get to use it long term because after 3 months or so I chucked it in a box so haven't bothered to pull them back out. 
I have been using full sized clippers on all size dogs for 10 years. There is a "toe" blade that I use which is a 5/8 or you can get a large 7/8 toe blade. I though the past year or 2 have started seeing little 3lb dogs & even the 5/8 toe blade seemed big. So, I love the Mini Moser. Bravura also make a full size & a Mini. I think these come in handy. The full size ones are just as large as the Andis or Oster only the Mini's are nice & tiny & do a great job on little bitey paws.


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

PD,
I'm a very amateur groomer, doing only my own two. I LUV my iVac, but admit I use the Wahl and/or the SpeedFeed for faces and fine work on feet. Just easier to maneuver around flews and lips and eyes....not too fond of the idea of "slice & dice" in those areas. I have one who is ticklish and the trimmers just don't seem to have as much vibration. At least he holds still a lot better when I'm doing his face. But for cleanup, you can't beat the iVac. I just plug it into a small shop vac....makes cleaning up after a groom so much easier!

Nancy


----------



## poodle_dude (May 13, 2011)

3dogs said:


> I actually really liked it, the balance was nice, the suction was in a good placement, light weight BUT I didn't get to use it long term because after 3 months or so I chucked it in a box so haven't bothered to pull them back out.
> I have been using full sized clippers on all size dogs for 10 years. There is a "toe" blade that I use which is a 5/8 or you can get a large 7/8 toe blade. I though the past year or 2 have started seeing little 3lb dogs & even the 5/8 toe blade seemed big. So, I love the Mini Moser. Bravura also make a full size & a Mini. I think these come in handy. The full size ones are just as large as the Andis or Oster only the Mini's are nice & tiny & do a great job on little bitey paws.


Thanks again for the advice, 3dogs. One of my girls has very ticklish paws, so maybe a mini wouldn't tickle her as much as a full-size clipper does. The few times that I trimmed her feet so far, she resisted and I was afraid she was going to try to bite me. She didn't, but if it were anyone else I am certain she'd try to bite them.


----------



## poodle_dude (May 13, 2011)

A'n'A Mom said:


> PD,
> I'm a very amateur groomer, doing only my own two. I LUV my iVac, but admit I use the Wahl and/or the SpeedFeed for faces and fine work on feet. Just easier to maneuver around flews and lips and eyes....not too fond of the idea of "slice & dice" in those areas. I have one who is ticklish and the trimmers just don't seem to have as much vibration. At least he holds still a lot better when I'm doing his face. But for cleanup, you can't beat the iVac. I just plug it into a small shop vac....makes cleaning up after a groom so much easier!
> 
> Nancy


Thanks Nancy, from your post and all that I'm reading, it looks like I'm going to have to invest in a mini/trimmer. Which is your favorite for the fine work; the Wahl or the SpeedFeed? The iVac is sounding better and better ... do you find it bogs down a lot if you run into a small tangle, or will it cut through the smaller tangles fairly easy?

Thanks!


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry, PD, don't have a clear answer for you. I hate to do this to you, but .... 
It depends.

First of all, the SpeedFeed handpiece has died and I'm debating replacing the handpiece ($40+/-) or replacing it with the Wahl/Arco SE trimmer (about $125). I'm really pleased with the Wahl MiniArco, but it only has a pre-set 30 blade. My blue can take that fine on his face, but Archie, the cream, looks like he's been dragged face first 30 miles down a gravel road if I use it on him. I realize their skin toughens up eventually, but I haven't had the heart to keep putting him through it....he's so miserable and itches and hates the stuff I put on him to make it better.

Both the SpeedFeed and the Arco trimmer have adjustable blades that range from 9 (SF) or 10 (WA) to 30. I'd probably go for the SpeedFeed except that the MiniArco is SO light and the charge lasts really long. I'm thinking the Arco SE would be similar to the miniArco.

If you have dogs that can take the very close clip, I highly recommend the MiniArco. If not, the SpeedFeed is good. I haven't tried the Arco SE....yet ;-)


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh forgot to answer your question about the iVac. It's a pretty powerful clipper. Small tangles are no problem. For more serious stuff, what it will power through is more a function of the blade, I think. The pro groomers here can answer this better than I, but I don't think a 3 or 4 blade will cut through a serious mat, regardless of the power of the clipper. A 10 blade on the iVac with go through anything.

Another super benefit of the iVac. The blades don't get hot. All the air being pulled over the blade by the suction, keeps the blades really cool. So, don't need to stop to cool off or change blades.


----------



## poodle_dude (May 13, 2011)

That sounds good Nancy. I don't let my girls get matted ... though I don't brush them as much as I probably should, either, so they get small tangles here and there. Now I have to learn about the different blade sizes and types :ahhhhh:


----------



## poodle_dude (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for your help, everyone who's replied to this thread. I've ordered a Laube iVac, Wahl stainless steel comb set, greyhound comb (fine/coarse), a speed control for my shop vac (Amazon has the exact same one on the Laube website, but for much less), and a grooming table.

Any suggestions on what other blades, accessories, or etc. that I will need?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

The Moser I bought after I had used my Mini Acro for a few months. I did research & found that I really like a cord option since I find batteries run down. I found my Mini on sale & bought 2 of them. Then I got my full sized one again doing research with the Bravura, Speedfeed etc... Since I am pretty much only using these for paws, face & a little blocking of clean coats decided the the full sized Moser was right for me. It may have less of a charge time BUT it does come with 2 batteries & so when I am running low on one I just pop on my other & charge the other. So, very simple. I would though buy an extra blade because mine is acting up a bit & it would be nice to have a 2nd blade. I read some bad news about the Speed feed & after my last trouble with the Laube I said no way. The Bravura has great reviews as well & my friends use those on their Poodles.

As for blades IF you are going to use on clean coats then I would just go with the Finishing Blades. #5, #3 no need to go shorter UNLESS you want a really short coat then get a #7 as well.


----------



## poodle_dude (May 13, 2011)

3dogs said:


> As for blades IF you are going to use on clean coats then I would just go with the Finishing Blades. #5, #3 no need to go shorter UNLESS you want a really short coat then get a #7 as well.


Thanks, 3dogs!


----------



## poodle_dude (May 13, 2011)

I finished up clipping one of my two girls (Sadie) with my new Laube iVac ... and all I have to say is, "wow"! It cut right through her thick, curly hair like a hot knife through butter and didn't show any signs of strain or bogging down. Because it was my first time grooming a dog the right way (according to all I've read here at PoodleForum), it took me about 2 hours from bath, drying and brushing, combing and clipping. I think I can cut that time in half the next time I groom her, now that I see how the iVac works.

The BEST thing, though, is there was absolutely no mess at all. I dragged my hand across the top of the grooming table after I finished clipping her, and there wasn't even a single clipping ... large or small ... on my hand. The iVac sucked up all the mess right into my shop vac.

The Wahl stainless steel blade combs are amazing, and I feel they are worth the higher price than other blade combs that I paid for them. I used a 1/2" comb on her body, it it worked so well with the iVac. The suction from the iVac straightened her hair and made for a very even cut with the Wahl blade comb attached. There was no need to make a second pass over her hair, like I had to with my cheap clippers from Wal-Mart. One pass was all it took. 

The hardest part of clipping Sadie, though, was her face and her front paws. She kept pulling her front paws away, and she wanted to bite the clippers when I approached her face from the front, but I was able to come at her face from her ear moving forward to her nose, and she handled that a little better ... it was still a challenge, though, and I didn't trim her face as well as I had hoped for. I'm going to clip her every week for a while to try and get her used to it, and hopefully she'll eventually let me trim her face without too much fuss.


----------

